# What I Wore Today



## _tiffany (Nov 19, 2010)

I hope this isn't against the rules, but I thought it would be nice to have a What I Wore Today/Outfit Of The Day thread so we can all post in one place.  Anyway, here are some of my recent outfits:


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 25, 2010)

I think thats a cool idea... Heres mine from a few weeks back.


----------



## alanmoore (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks really cool!! 

 	  _______________________
Pretty Little Liars episode 22


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Apr 1, 2011)

I think this is a great idea..


----------

